# ανήκω



## shawnee

Γειά σας,
I'm looking for the noun version of this word. I want to use it where I want to say that someone or a group have a sense of *belonging* to a clan or village.
Any ideas welcome.


----------



## makot

The expression exists as such in Greek as well: έχω την αίσθηση του *ανήκειν*, the 'gerund' in this case deriving from ancient Greek (via the 'Katharevousa'), but still being widely used in modern Greek. It is slightly litterary - but only slightly...


----------



## shawnee

Ah, Makot you are a treasure. 
I like this "έχω την αίσθηση του ανήκειν" very much. However, my problem is translating the following, which is an abridged quotation from another work:

 “[...] ‘Belonging,’ ‘cohesion,’ ‘identity,’ ‘solidarity,’- these are difficult to pin down, for though they may be continually expressed in action and implied in speech ..."

I fear I can't just use one word as in the original. What would you suggest?

edit: I would be happy with; "Aίσθηση του ανήκειν, so on and so forth........." Would that be OK?


----------



## cougr

Here's my shot at it shawnee though it does come with a disclaimer that it is highly sus and not to be relied upon etc 

"Η αίσθηση του ανήκειν, η συνοχή, η ταυτότητα, και η αλληλεγγύη, δύσκολα προσδιορίζονται διότι ενώ μπορεί να εκφράζονται συνεχώς μέσω της δράσης και να υπονοούνται μέσω του λόγου......"


----------



## makot

Dear cougr, I am speechless!
The translation you are suggesting reads and sounds beautiful in Greek.
Perhaps the register is a bit too elaborate (though this may be precisely what shawnee is looking for?).
A slightly simpler version may be more readily accepted in Greek:
"Η αίσθηση του ανήκειν, η συνοχή, η ταυτότητα, η αλληλευγγύη: (or - ) δύσκολα προσδιορίζονται, αφού, ενώ μπορεί να εκφράζονται συνεχώς *στην πράξη* και να υπονοούνται *στα λόγια*,[...]"
As you see, it's a bit looser as a translation - but please bear in mind the commas and overall punctuation  (as underlined), which are great in guiding the reader...
I always stick to details, so feel free to ignore me: cougr's translation is excellent, I meant it!


----------



## shawnee

It is readily acknowledged that cougr is a bonza bloke as all the _parea_ at Greek forum are  wonderful. The decision as to which of the two renditions is best suited to my needs requires a sensitivity to the Greek language that remains a little beyond me. I am tending towards the makot version because the professor I'm quoting writes in a very accessible style.
Thank you again and don't go away.


----------



## winegrower

I agree that both Cougr's and Makot's versions are excellent. Just wanted to suggest the possibility of using the word "ένταξη" (or maybe: αίσθημα της ένταξης) as an alternative for "belonging". Would you think it could work?


----------



## cougr

winegrower said:


> I agree that both Cougr's and Makot's versions are excellent. Just wanted to suggest the possibility of using the word "ένταξη" (or maybe: αίσθημα της ένταξης) as an alternative for "belonging". Would you think it could work?



Hi winegrower, that's a good question and in this particular case perhaps shawnee is in a better position to determine whether the  expression "αίσθημα της ένταξης" (ie. sense of inclusion) might be appropriate here, however generally speaking, given that there are distinct albeit subtle differences between the concepts of belonging and inclusion, I would think that by and large the two terms are not readily interchangeable.


----------



## ireney

May I suggest "ανήκειν" be put between quotation marks? Modern Greek does not have this kind of infinitive (which works just as the gerund when with article). Since this is not one of the set phrases, while its use is perfectly acceptable in a formal context, it is better if quotation marks are used.


----------



## makot

I googled up ανήκειν (which appears to be both an αίσθηση [sense] and an αίσθημα[feeling]), and it seems to be used both in and out of quotation marks. The word both being a loan from ancient Greek and still widely used in modern Greek, my guess is that quotation marks are used when the author a) wants to stress the origin of the term, b) is a scholar or c) is not very accustomed to the word. 
The connotations are so subtle here, I feel it works just as well with and without quotation marks.
As to ένταξη, once again I fully agree with cougr


----------



## shawnee

Thanks very much for the detailed guidance here. On such a fine point your guesses are indeed better than mine. I have pondered winegrower's suggestion and it was good to compare almost like terms, but I think I'm going to stick with ανήκειν because I'm talking about, or at least the guy I'm quoting is talking about, and it suits me well; the belonging as birthright whereas the notion of inclusiveness could be applied to a newcomer who is being assimilated. Come to think of it I will have use for αίσθημα της ένταξης elsewhere in my work. That's assuming I've got the nuance right. Now Ireney's suggestion regarding quotation marks does pose a problem as they are already separated by quotation marks in the original. In which case ανήκειν will be in quotation marks but not in the way Ireney has suggested. On that point I'm encouraged by markot's advice regarding the, either or, situation.
I apologise for the _polilogía_ but I've learned much with everyone's kind help as always.


----------



## Librarian44

shawnee said:


> Thanks very much for the detailed guidance here. On such a fine point your guesses are indeed better than mine. I have pondered winegrower's suggestion and it was good to compare almost like terms, but I think I'm going to stick with ανήκειν because I'm talking about, or at least the guy I'm quoting is talking about, and it suits me well; the belonging as birthright whereas the notion of inclusiveness could be applied to a newcomer who is being assimilated. Come to think of it I will have use for αίσθημα της ένταξης elsewhere in my work. That's assuming I've got the nuance right. Now Ireney's suggestion regarding quotation marks does pose a problem as they are already separated by quotation marks in the original. In which case ανήκειν will be in quotation marks but not in the way Ireney has suggested. On that point I'm encouraged by markot's advice regarding the, either or, situation.
> I apologise for the _polilogía_ but I've learned much with everyone's kind help as always.


 
May I suggest a simple solution widely used in modern Greek?  Το αίσθημα του να ανήκεις (instead of the slightly pedantic του ανήκειν).


----------



## cougr

Librarian44 said:


> May I suggest a simple solution widely used in modern Greek?  Το αίσθημα του να ανήκεις (instead of the slightly pedantic του ανήκειν).



Good point Librarian, I'm surprised it hadn't been suggested by someone earlier.


----------



## shawnee

Librarian44 said:


> May I suggest a simple solution widely used in modern Greek?  Το αίσθημα του να ανήκεις (instead of the slightly pedantic του ανήκειν).



I'm much obliged librarian. In this rather ambitious work I'm engaged in I must be constantly aware of my limitations. Consequently if there is a perfectly acceptable modern Greek term I will opt for it in preference for one that will not sound natural coming from me.


----------

